# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Бесплатное лечение во Вриндаване

## Хари-канта д.д.

Хочу поделиться собственным открытием, о котором почему-то не знают даже многие русские, живущие во Вриндаване на постоянной основе. 

Есть как минимум две клиники во Вриндаване, где вас могут бесплатно вылечить (или поставить диагноз). Первая, наверное, более известная паломникам – это Рама-Кришна Миссион на парикрамной дороге (если ехать в обратном направлении, рикши знают). Лечение бесплатное, но сами лекарства платные. Говорят, что в этой клинике пациента осматривают сразу несколько докторов. Мой опыт в этой клинике ограничился тем, что я привезла двух русских со срочной проблемой. И хотя время было еще не приемное, к нам вышел доктор и сделал все, что нужно. Внешний вид клиники тоже на троечку-четверочку.

Вторая клиника порадовала качеством обслуживания и современной техникой. Это госпиталь в Прем Мандире (слева от храма ИСККОН по главной дороге). Все лечение и лекарства бесплатные. Все типы врачей, включая стоматолога. В этой клинике, не смотря на то, что основные посетители в ней – местные индусы, у которых нет собственных паспортов, тем не менее, на каждого пациента заводят карточку с электронными отпечатками пальцев. Единственное, чтобы попасть на прием, в при первом посещении нужно пройти процедуру регистрации и получить направление. Это у меня заняло пару часов, учитывая толпу индусов, которые собираются там каждое утро. Для этого нужно прийти к 06:30 и пройти несколько очередей, в кои направляют охранники. Но учитывая «скорость» прохождения врачей и сдачи анализов в России или Украине (не говоря про стоимость), эта аскеза покажется ерундой. В итоге за три часа я прошла все регистрации, попала к врачу на прием, сдала анализы, мне сделали рентгеновский снимок и после обеда в тот же день получила результаты, рекомендации от врача и лекарства. Кстати, чистота в этом госпитале противоречит индийским традициям и может посоревноваться с советскими стандартами чистоты.

В обоих клиниках, кстати, можно лечь на стационар. Врачи свободно говорят по-английски.

Если, конечно, кто-то боится лечиться в Индии, то может лучше и не стоит, потому что в Дхаме все, чего человек боится имеет свойство сбываться. Но для тех, у кого нет средств на лечение в России (Украине), возможно, эта информация окажется хорошей поддержкой.

----------

